# a beautiful mouse/human relationship youtube video



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WjMftQ0 ... ata_player

when i read her story, finding an abandoned day old mouse and becoming it's mum very sad yet beautiful story.


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

So sad =/


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh Bless   
I should've known not to watch it- It was guaranteed to make my eyes leak! :roll:


----------



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

i was in hysterics till the end bit!


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

It was beautiful! It's so inspiring to see human and mouse with such an interwoven bond, made me tear!


----------



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)

I think this enough to get anyone emotional


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Errr....I don't know quite what to say....it verges on so many odd emotions...overly sentimental, and I bet the poor little thing would have lived longer under other circumstances, like being released wild...and I'm uncomfortable with some of it.


----------



## wildrose (Apr 27, 2011)

moustress said:


> Errr....I don't know quite what to say....it verges on so many odd emotions...overly sentimental, and I bet the poor little thing would have lived longer under other circumstances, like being released wild...and I'm uncomfortable with some of it.


Agreed. Weirded me out a bit. I get pretty upset when any of my pets dies but it really grossed me out when she put it right next to her face after it passed away... and the parts where it was sitting in between her boobs... awkward.

That being said, I'm sorry for her loss. He/she was a very cute little mousey.


----------



## Pumpkinsmousery (Apr 14, 2011)

Certainly made me cry a bit


----------

